
Ask HN: An ancient Egyptian prayer once posted on HN? - max_
Hi guys.<p>I have been looking for a Hacker News submission, in vain.<p>The submission was about some prayer that was inscribed in an ancient Egyptian pharaoh&#x27;s tomb.<p>The inscription was about a prayer that one would recite to go to heaven.<p>Here are the only clues I have about it.
- It was between 2019 and August this year. 
- It was a Wikipedia link<p>I have tried looking for it using regex, but cant seen to find it.<p>Would be very grateful if someone  helped me find it.
======
ampdepolymerase
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21986212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21986212)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramid_Texts](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramid_Texts)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Hymn_to_the_Aten](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Hymn_to_the_Aten)

~~~
brian_herman

      How manifold it is, what thou hast made!
      They are hidden from the face (of man).
      O sole god, like whom there is no other!
      Thou didst create the world according to thy desire,
      Whilst thou wert alone: All men, cattle, and wild beasts,
      Whatever is on earth, going upon (its) feet,
      And what is on high, flying with its wings.
      The countries of Syria and Nubia, the land of Egypt,
      Thou settest every man in his place,
      Thou suppliest their necessities:
      Everyone has his food, and his time of life is reckoned.
      Their tongues are separate in speech,
      And their natures as well;
      Their skins are distinguished,
      As thou distinguishest the foreign peoples.
      Thou makest a Nile in the underworld,
      Thou bringest forth as thou desirest
      To maintain the people (of Egypt)
      According as thou madest them for thyself,
      The lord of all of them, wearying (himself) with them,
      The lord of every land, rising for them,
      The Aton of the day, great of majesty.
      From the last part of the text, translated by Miriam Lichtheim:
      
      You are in my heart,
      There is no other who knows you,
      Only your son, Neferkheprure, Sole-one-of-Re [Akhenaten],
      Whom you have taught your ways and your might.
      [Those on] earth come from your hand as you made them.
      When you have dawned they live.
      When you set they die;
      You yourself are lifetime, one lives by you.
      All eyes are on [your] beauty until you set.
      All labor ceases when you rest in the west;
      When you rise you stir [everyone] for the King,
      Every leg is on the move since you founded the earth.
      You rouse them for your son who came from your body.
      The King who lives by Maat, the Lord of the Two Lands,
      Neferkheprure, Sole-one-of-Re,
      The Son of Re who lives by Maat. the Lord of crowns,
      Akhenaten, great in his lifetime;
      (And) the great Queen whom he loves, the Lady of the Two Lands,
      Nefer-nefru-Aten Nefertiti, living forever.

------
moehm
This one? (Coffin Texts)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21849802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21849802)

I index most submissions from Wikipedia here:
[https://www.mostdiscussed.com](https://www.mostdiscussed.com)

Here is every submitted article about the ancient egypt:
[https://www.mostdiscussed.com/topic/Ancient%20Egypt](https://www.mostdiscussed.com/topic/Ancient%20Egypt)

Or search for the string "egyptian":
[https://www.mostdiscussed.com/search?q=egyptian](https://www.mostdiscussed.com/search?q=egyptian)

~~~
max_
Thank u very much. Yes indeed it is the one!

------
max_
EDIT: I am not sure if it was a prayer, chant or spell. But it was something
along those lines.

